# Anyone Know How To Wire A Danfoss Cycletrol 150 DC Motor Control?



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought one off ebay to run my extractor, but haven't the foggest idea as to how to wire it. I even have the manual, which doesn't help much. Need to know specificly what to do with the neutral wire from the 110v power in line, and what terminal the motor wires go on. Thanks.


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

First off verify that it is 110. Some are 220. If it is 110 it should put out up to about 90 volts DC. If 220 it should be up to about 180 volts DC. Check your motor to verify that the output matches. 

There should be a terminal labled L1 this is where the Load wire will go.
There should be a terminal labled either L2 or N this is where the Neutral wire will go. 
Lets not forget the ground wire.

The outputs should be Labled A1 and A2.
A1 being +DC voltage 
A2 being -DC voltage.

Please bear in mind that I have never seen one of these with my own eyes but just following the basics that are consistant on all of the other DC Motor Controllers that I have wired up.

Hope that it helps.

Larry


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Larry

I took some pics:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b395/peggjam/IMG_0156.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b395/peggjam/IMG_0154.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b395/peggjam/IMG_0155.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b395/peggjam/IMG_0153.jpg

This one shows the ac input bar. You will notice that there is a black line hooked into the number one slot. If I hook the neutral line into any of these four slots, it blows the fuse. According to the card that came with it, slot 1 is L1, slot 2 is L2, slot 3 is A+ and slot 4 is A-.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b395/peggjam/IMG_0152.jpg

This one shows input and output.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b395/peggjam/IMG_0150.jpg


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

Is it blowing the fuse on the board? 
I'm having trouble following the wires through the pics. Can you post a pic of the overall of everything? And maybe a shot of the papers that came with it? 
Things like this are alot easier to sort out with it in your hands. If we can't get it sorted out this way I'd be willing to take a look at it and see about getting it sorted out. Just send it to me. I have a 90 volt dc motor in the shop that I can test it out with.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I hope HoneyMaple will confirm this, it has been many years since I messed with one.

Connect an ohm meter to L1 and L 2 with the controller in the off position.
If you have continuity, the controller is not going to work.
If you do not have continuity, connect the hot line to L1 and the neutral to L2.
Do not turn the controller on until the motor is connected to the A+ and A-.


----------



## Jack Johnson (Jun 3, 2005)

Pegjam
Here is a wiring diagram that is shown on the bottom of this website.

http://www.hamptoncontrols.com/cycletrol_150_series.html

Not sure but the diagram looks like it has the same contacts as the one you have. When you google Danfoss cycletrol 150 it comes up with this page. Like Iddee says do not turn on controler until all connections are made.

Good luck

Jack


----------



## HoneyMaple (May 23, 2008)

I would agree that the wiring diagram looks to be the same controller. Iddee and Jack bring up a good point about not turning it on until the motor is all hooked up. I was assumeing (sp?) that you had the motor hooked up. I do that alot. I have got to stop doing that. If you do have it hooked up it's time to start trouble shooting and double checking everything. It looks like there are 2 wires coming off of the #2 terminal? (Not counting the white one that I believe to be your neutral) I'd start by Double checking where they are going.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

No, I didn't have the motor hooked up, as I wasn't sure where to hook it. Jack, thanks for the wiring diagram, that looks right, and better than the one in the manual.

I'll give it a try in the morning. Thanks everyone, you've been loads of help.


----------

